# Rap Sux...



## AlabamaRedneck (Jul 30, 2013)

Rap music sux, doesn't it?

Hell, I'm an Alabama-born, white, 1960s-1970s Lynyrd Skynyrd loving redneck...did I mention I was bred, born, and raised in 1960s-1970s Alabama?

I can't understand rap, I think it sux the big one, and I routinely call it "No talent gang music".

But I may be wrong. 

What the hell do you think about it?


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 30, 2013)

I think you sux


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 30, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> I think you sux


i would have to agree.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jul 30, 2013)

A rap thread and a video to bust some noise up in here ! 

[video=youtube;4B_UYYPb-Gk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B_UYYPb-Gk[/video]


----------



## budbro18 (Jul 30, 2013)

Its music, like everything else considered "art" someone likes it and someone else hates it. hell people within music genres hate other sub-genres of there genre of music.

Just because you dont like something doesnt mean its not good.

You wouldnt think weed sucked if you didnt like just one strain.

I personally am not a fan of country blue grassy music but with the right melody and tune i can get into it.


----------



## GreenSummit (Jul 30, 2013)

AlabamaRedneck said:


> Rap music sux, doesn't it?
> 
> Hell, I'm an Alabama-born, white, 1960s-1970s Lynyrd Skynyrd loving redneck...did I mention I was bred, born, and raised in 1960s-1970s Alabama?
> 
> ...


you are correct in that a whole lot of it sucks really terribly bad. and i am not a fan of the type of culture it promotes. but outside of the mainstream there is some pretty good stuff, that isnt just about money, cocaine, cars and bitches. some of it is actually respectable.


----------



## GOD HERE (Jul 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;oitA-OLY1zE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oitA-OLY1zE[/video]


----------



## GreenSummit (Jul 30, 2013)

GOD HERE said:


> [video=youtube;oitA-OLY1zE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oitA-OLY1zE[/video]


this is probably the kind of rap OP is talking about


----------



## sunni (Jul 30, 2013)

to each their own, if you dont like it dont listen.
not everyone likes the same type of music thats what being an individual is


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 30, 2013)

I bet OP looooooove him some Murphy Lee.....[video=youtube;XX9ldqtsvaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XX9ldqtsvaA[/video]


----------



## 6ohMax (Jul 31, 2013)

You are wrong

[youtube]ojBLSeUUano[/youtube]


----------



## AlabamaRedneck (Jul 31, 2013)

Murphy Lee suk da big'un babe...

Rap sux...no talent gang rock... 

Just my opinion...and it ain't changing anytime soon.

But I repect your opinion...NOT!!! 

All in fun yall, all in fun...don't get too pissed at me...


----------



## BygonEra (Jul 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;Tl-VGsmEJyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tl-VGsmEJyM[/video]

Lol... because it's hilarious... 

No, but really, I love rap. I love every single type of music really, from bluegrass to heavy metal. Gotta judge a song for a song and not the genre.  Rap is honestly one of the top 3 genres that I listen to, and I listen to a LOT of music. Why do you like classic rock?? Probably for the same reason I listen to rap...


----------



## AlabamaRedneck (Jul 31, 2013)

Hell people, I'm just trying to jump-start a bit of action in this very slow forum...

I actually respect your opinions on rap...but not much...

Rap sux...it's nothing more than "No Talent Gang Rock"...

Please refute my assertions...prove me wrong...post your opinions...let's go people!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2013)

AlabamaRedneck said:


> Rap music sux, doesn't it?
> 
> Hell, I'm an Alabama-born, white, 1960s-1970s Lynyrd Skynyrd loving redneck...did I mention I was bred, born, and raised in 1960s-1970s Alabama?
> 
> ...


wait....you're white?


----------



## AlabamaRedneck (Jul 31, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> wait....you're white?


Well my good friend Buck, you're up early tonight...last night, I noticed your posts started at about 11:00pm, and went till about 5:00am...but I digress...

Good to have you in the loop on this one Buck...

How do you feel about rap music my friend?...plz feel free to speak your unfettered opinion...don't hold anything back...


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

AlabamaRedneck said:


> Hell people, I'm just trying to jump-start a bit of action in this very slow forum...
> 
> I actually respect your opinions on rap...but not much...
> 
> ...


no one will change your mind because you already dont like it. so whats the point?


----------



## AlabamaRedneck (Jul 31, 2013)

sunni said:


> no one will change your mind because you already dont like it. so whats the point?


Man, I'm just trying to inject a bit of life into a dead forum...to get people posting and passionate...

Quit taking things (and yourself) too fucking seriously...get high and post your passionate OPINIONS...and let's JUST ALL GET ALONG!!!


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

AlabamaRedneck said:


> Man, I'm just trying to inject a bit of life into a dead forum...to get people posting and passionate...
> 
> Quit taking things (and yourself) too fucking seriously...get high and post your passionate OPINIONS...and let's JUST ALL GET ALONG!!!


what exactly about that made it seem like i take myself "too fucking seriously" youre straight up telling people that their fav genre of music is no talent gang rap, the whole premise of the thread was set in a negative motion provided by you.
anything anyones posted as a rap song was so quickly rejected by you to than again tell them it still sucks
so what exactly are we trying to change for you?
nothing, because your mind wont change. because you dont like rap and thats simply how it is.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2013)

AlabamaRedneck said:


> "No talent gang music".





AlabamaRedneck said:


> ...no talent gang rock...





AlabamaRedneck said:


> "No Talent Gang Rock"...


i think you said that already.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## AlabamaRedneck (Jul 31, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i think you said that already.


Yeah Buck, but you and I are up against this young generation of know-it-alls...just like you and I were 30 years ago...

Shall we bow to them, or unite and kick their pathetic asses?...I choose the latter...what about you, my friend?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2013)

strawberry italian ice is far better than lemon italian ice.


----------



## AlabamaRedneck (Jul 31, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> strawberry italian ice is far better than lemon italian ice.


Well sir, as much as I respect your opinion, I don't understand...pleae explain IN TERMS THAT A FIRST GRADER COULD UNDERSTAND...that way, I will be assured if understanding....hahaha


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2013)

french bulldogs are far superior to boston terriers.


----------



## AlabamaRedneck (Jul 31, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> french bulldogs are far superior to boston terriers.


Well, I'm a dog lover...so I can understand...good night my non-combative friend Buck...put your wife to bed, and stay up all night posting on RIU...I'm going to bed with your wife...well, not exactly......but I kinda wish...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2013)

twix is way better than snickers.


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 31, 2013)

Your moms ass smells like ass


----------



## direwolf71 (Jul 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;PlnIJ4VJJy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=PlnIJ4VJJy4[/video] Alabamy Rap


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Aug 1, 2013)

Here, everybody i know that hates rap likes these songs.. and from there you find your own niche of hip-hop. Because not all rhymers are gangbangers/thugs/criminals; some just like to spit poems to beats. And w/ more postivity than others.. they're the good ones. None of these fuckin' _Club-Rap_ or _Hip-Pop _artists like lilwayne, rickross or any of those other fake superficial fuckin' materialistic, sexist, god-fearing homophobes..

[youtube]uHYhzg8QWbI[/youtube]

[youtube]MvPnM2Q1nwU[/youtube]


----------



## kushdankenstock (Aug 16, 2013)

AlabamaRedneck said:


> Rap music sux, doesn't it?
> 
> Hell, I'm an Alabama-born, white, 1960s-1970s Lynyrd Skynyrd loving redneck...did I mention I was bred, born, and raised in 1960s-1970s Alabama?
> 
> ...


I would have to (kinda) disagree.....I have met many people that share your opinion, but im not one of them......I love Skynyrd......but i also love 2pac.....I listen to a lot of different music...If i dig something, i dig something. However, a percentage of rap IS watered down bullshit. You have to find something good and not with a shitty message like "Get money fuck bitches" 

Give this guy a try for just a sec....Its definitely not "no talent gang music" its more like a futuristic sci-fi gangster awesomeness. I first heard this album when i was like 12 years old and it blew my fuckin mind....and opened it to rap.
[video=youtube;Q7_jbluF0qo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7_jbluF0qo[/video]


----------



## thetester (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't think rap sucks, it sounds just fine. I just can't relate to it.


----------



## burnedout1958 (Aug 20, 2013)

thetester said:


> I don't think rap sucks, it sounds just fine. I just can't relate to it.


well that's what i really mean, just taking short cuts with my typing  there's quite a few I love and get it, but some are just not good enough to make it to plastic IMO of course


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 20, 2013)

Fuck Rap!  They cant do this shit! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePih2k9N6TE


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Aug 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;uPDmuR28FU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPDmuR28FU4&amp;list=PLZv_poydFeURSCIiBB_4Dw8z ew34IWSaT&amp;index=11[/video]


----------



## Turtwig (Aug 23, 2013)

You say it's no-talent gang rap, as where I could say country is no-talent drunk music, or rock and roll is testosterone-fueled idiot music. But I would be dead wrong. The only difference between genres of music is the sound, artists generally make music about the same things; their lives and the world around them. There's some pretty awful rap/hip-hop out there but there are a lot of great artists too. Same goes for any other kind of music.


----------



## Wyze & Haren (Aug 27, 2013)

RAP DOESN'T SUCK.
There are so many artists in the Hip Hop genre that suck, not rap itself. I mean I despise the majority of rappers myself and I look for the gems in the industry. I think you just need to listen to right rapper in regards to flow, emotion and most importantly lyrical & instrumental content. I mean, don't mix up "lil wayne" to "eminem", thats like comparing a retarded fuck who can't speak correctly to Shakespeare of the 21th century. Lil Wayne just got famous because as they say, spit in layman terms with flow and a bangin beat and you make it big because every body else in the world is retarded. Eminem has actually been notably known as the shakespeare of today and hes 4th on the list of selling [h=3]100 million to 119 million records worldwide[/h]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-selling_music_artists

So, before speaking so bluntly, grab yourself a few albums and listen to the times. 

Rap doesn't suck. Its the 98% of artists that are in the industry that suck.


----------



## burnedout1958 (Aug 28, 2013)

99% just do NOT have the musical talent, as in playing instruments. it's the same thing with all these new kiddy groups that remind me of those 2 caught lip sincying back in the 80's and overnight became a laughing sensation Vinni ? something.

let's face it there are some top shelf Rap artist, but the majority is like road weed. no high to the soul from the music / noise they put out. We don't really want to sound like we hate it, it's just that we grew up with so much better.

Jazz and all the great ones to the lowest in sells were 100 times better that 90% of rap.
Blues """""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""".
ROCK """""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""".
Classical """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""".
Country / western """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""".

the list just goes on and on. but this is really a argumentative thread and useless , so let me unsubscrive from it


----------



## Wyze & Haren (Aug 28, 2013)

Haha since you guys are all criticizing rap, you might as well criticize mine. I'd like some feedback on the music my partner and I does. Honestly, if we suck, we suck. Tell us. We will make better songs in the near future if we do to hopefully convey more ears... Anyway, have a listen 

[video=youtube;QG3YrOiVU1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QG3YrOiVU1M[/video]


----------



## 2paranoid (Aug 31, 2013)

thetester said:


> I don't think rap sucks, it sounds just fine. I just can't relate to it.


hey look, I feel ya on not being able to relate to hip hop. but hell, theres a lot of art I cannot relate to ya know? But the way I see it....music, film, painting, writing, the whole lot of it, is meant to be a subversive experience. When I listen to a good rap album, I can be transported into a completely different environment for an hour or so. Its exciting!


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 1, 2013)

There is artists who do, in fact, "sux"... then again there are greats from all genres as well. I am with you as far as musical talent goes, _most,_ rappers couldn't play an instrument if they tried.. so technically they're 'A Capella' (?) 

Personally I'm into old school guitars, such as Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, etc.. and new-ish metal, but I can't deny the greatness of the likes of the Grandmaster, Run DMC and even admittedly like some Bone Thugs N' Harmony. Most rap is watered down these days and the good stuff is _very _few and even further between. That being said can't we all just get along and...

[video=youtube;L397TWLwrUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L397TWLwrUU[/video]

... together?


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;zK3mvtSXgcE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zK3mvtSXgcE[/video]

Maybe this will change your mind...


----------

